# What Size Laminator Is Good for Badges?



## Briz (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to start offering badges, but I am unsure of what size laminator most people use. I don't need a huge one that costs a lot, but getting one that is too small will limit the size of the badges I can make (especially if the furry is a dragon or something with a lot of big appendages.)

Also, what brands are reliable?

What do you use?

Thanks!


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 21, 2011)

I really don't see badges going larger than 4x6 inches. Well there have been, I remember some guy with serious badge bling, but I think the 4x6" postcard size is good enough.


----------



## CAThulu (Jul 21, 2011)

If you want to save yourself from buying a laminator and finding out it's the wrong size, get a package of self-adhesive laminating sheets    You don't even have to use the whole sheet; just cut out two pieces that will enclose the button and save the rest of the sheet for another project (or button)

http://www.staples.ca/ENG/Catalog/cat_sku.asp?CatIds=&webid=33631&affixedcode=WW (this is the canadian Staples site.  Check to see if they carry this in the States.  I'm sure they do ^_^ )


----------



## Rinz (Jul 21, 2011)

If you live in the US, you can pick up a laminator for about $30 at your local walmart. Badges don't ever get really large unless you're making them for suiters (In which case I have seen badges up to nearly a full sheet of paper used). If you get one that can handle at least 8x10 pages of lamination sheet, you should be fine (the one available at walmart can use these, and is adjustable for smaller sizes, down to about 4x6 sheets of laminate). You can use any size smaller than than 8x10 but I prefer using it because it lets me laminate multiple badges at once.


----------



## FireFeathers (Jul 23, 2011)

What rinz said. I've owned the Scotch Laminator from walmart and it does a great job - it's cheap, sheets are readily available, and it's big enough to accommodate most badge styles.


----------



## BlackDog (May 11, 2020)

Oh, I know that this thread is very old but can anyone advise me of a laminator for home?  I don't want to start a new thread


----------

